# Me vs. Unemployment



## SallyLa (Feb 7, 2013)

I need to vent to someone for a moment, I hope you don't mind.

So I am currently unable to work due to my panic disorder with severe depression/agoraphobic tendencies, and now unemployment denied my claim and I have to fight them because I have a medical condition that makes me unable to work.

I am freaking out because I am horrible at these official hearing things, luckily its over the phone because otherwise I wouldn't be able to do it. I am just so stressed, I already can't pay my bills...and its just so annoying. I'm going to end up in so much debt and probably have to give up my car.

I'm sorry I'm just distraught right now. Thanks for listening to me.

This situation is just worsening my depression and my anxiety I hate this. I am also awaiting to hear from the disability council and that could take months. I don't have enough money to wait that long...

-Sally


----------



## FrostSpike (Jun 12, 2013)

Sally you need to get up and beat the **** out of unemployment.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

there are some jobs that allow you to work from home


----------



## SallyLa (Feb 7, 2013)

I can't work until there is a result on my disability claim.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

SallyLa said:


> I can't work until there is a result on my disability claim.


I wish I could get this but it's pretty much impossible


----------



## berryblue (Jul 14, 2013)

Good luck dealing with all that!  Guess the ape of life decided to throw some more **** at you. I hope it works out well for you.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

SallyLa said:


> I need to vent to someone for a moment, I hope you don't mind.
> 
> So I am currently unable to work due to my panic disorder with severe depression/agoraphobic tendencies, and now unemployment denied my claim and I have to fight them because I have a medical condition that makes me unable to work.
> 
> ...


What you could do is try jotting down roughly what you'd like to say to them and while your on the phone you could refer back to that page if you start feel overwhelmed and don't know what to say.

Because of your condition, I can imagine they'd actually be very empathetic of how your feeling and what your current living situation is like. My advice would be just to take your time, say what you need to say and realise that they speak to people just like yourself, everyday.

Also, you could try heading down to the citizens advice bureau (or equivalent outside UK) and explain your situation. Perhaps even phoning them if you can't leave the house. Basically they can help run you through the process and show you your rights, what to say and possibly help you to get your money backdated, where you were unable to pay your bills since your last payment was cut off.

Youll be okay honestly, remember its only one phone call. Good luck


----------



## SallyLa (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you for your help and understanding. I get really depressed when I go through these events because it is very hard for me to explain what I go through to people who don't, but here you guys understand.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Perfect thread*

stuck in my rut for decades.

Only chance is to get through the barrier of menial Reception retards who just need simple giggles & laughter. Must be a TV presenter for years to act the infinite :clap of any infant or 90+ elder


----------



## nicescowl39 (Jun 12, 2014)

I really hope things work out for you. I understand what it's like to have depression and agoraphobia. I am lucky to get SSDI for mine. Anyway, take care and good luck.


----------



## marne141 (Mar 26, 2012)

SallyLa said:


> I need to vent to someone for a moment, I hope you don't mind.
> 
> So I am currently unable to work due to my panic disorder with severe depression/agoraphobic tendencies, and now unemployment denied my claim and I have to fight them because I have a medical condition that makes me unable to work.
> 
> ...


i def know what your going through as I quit my previous job due to anxiety panic attacks and extreme social anxiety. I put some of my bills like student loan and car payment on deferment meaning u dont have to pay for a set amount of time but you are still charged interest. So right now i dont have to pay student loans and car payment, so its helps a little u know. I was denied unemployment because i quit my job, even though i quit due to medical reasons they denied me for voluntarily leaving. I wanted to be a nice guy and good employee and give 2 weeks notice and it backfired as having them fire you is much easier for unemployment. I hope the disability goes through for u i havent tried applying but most likley will in the near future


----------

